# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Gorrión.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, subo la última foto que realice en el parque del Alamillo, es de un gorrión con una de las moras que había en el suelo, como ya sabia las moreras son bastante temprana en echar su fruto y que como hemos visto contribuye a la alimentación de muchos de los pollos que nacen a principio de primavera.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

A las urracas y los mirlos les gustan las moras de mi huerto, luego lo llenan de excrementos lilas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues lleva toda la razón entre las manchas de las moras que son difíciles de quitar y los excrementos se pone todo perdido, las cosas de la naturaleza. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

